# Fort Myers, Florida questions



## Saph (Nov 27, 2022)

Anyone currently living there? 
Can you share your experience? Cost of living? Interesting places to go? Restaurants? Parking? Traffic?
Looking to see if we might like the area for a few months to check it out or maybe stay away?
Thank you


----------



## Manatee (Nov 27, 2022)

I have not been there in some years.  That area got chewed up from hurricane Ian.  You might learn more if you search the newspapers and TV stations from that area.  City Data.com has a forum for that area.


----------



## feywon (Nov 27, 2022)

Manatee said:


> I have not been there in some years.  That area got chewed up from hurricane Ian.  You might learn more if you search the newspapers and TV stations from that area.  City Data.com has a forum for that area.


Good advice! My first thought was about the hurricane Ian damage. Not a good time i would think.

I lived there for a couple of years in mid 80s. But since i was a single Mom at the time i can't to speak to what it, when not trying to recover from storm damage, might be like for retirees.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 27, 2022)

Ft. Myers right now is a mess after that last hurricane hit it head on at a Category 5.  Google Ft. Myers and see the wreck it is, along with the surrounding areas.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 29, 2022)

For 14 years we stayed in a beach front condo for a month in January on Fort Myer's Beach.

Fort Myers is not all a wreck now, but FMB is.

Have friends that have owned a "winter" residence house for years in Fort Myers (on a golf course) and there are many beautiful areas that have not had storm damage.  Its the areas closest to the Gulf waters that saw the worst damage.  

We've been going there since I was a kid.  Do recommend it.  Especially south Fort Myers.
It has grown so much though, the traffic in winter from the snow birds can be overpowering in some areas so would ask about that, for sure.  Nowhere in Florida are the Royal Palms so beautiful.  WE can thank Thomas Edison for that.  It was his winter home.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 29, 2022)

In my experience prices can go down after a hurricane, sometimes more than makes sense.  Not always the case.

As @Liberty says its not all destroyed, but some things are, you will need to understand what  you are getting into.  Hurricane damage is rarely as bad as the press would lead you to believe.

I like that area, but have never stayed in Ft Myers.  Last winter I spent some time in Everglades City about 80 miles south, also on the Gulf.

Don't let the hurricane scare you off, but do a bit more research than you normally would.  Any chance you could visit before making a decision?


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 29, 2022)

Ian aside, Fort Myers is second to Naples for me.











www.cityftmyers.com

www.fortmyers.org

www.fortmyersbeachfl.gov

www.fmpolice.com

www.fortmyersfire.com

www.facebook.com/ftmyers/

www.twitter.com/cityftmyers

www.instagram.com/visitfortmyers/?hl=en

www.visitfortmyers.com

www.usharbors.com/harbor/florida/fort-myers-fl/

www.gulfcoasttowncenter.com

www.city-data.com/city/Fort-Myers-Florida.html

www.city-data.com/forum/fort-myers-cape-coral-area/3093237-fort-myers-named-2019-best-place-2.html

www.shopedisonmall.com

www.edisonfordwinterestates.org

www.calusanature.org

www.55places.com/florida/city/fort-myers

www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-search/Fort-Myers_FL

www.uphomes.com/blog/moving-to-fort-myers-fl/

https://realestate.usnews.com/places/florida/fort-myers

www.wunderground.com/weather/us/fl/fort-myers

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/2825

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Myers,_Florida


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 30, 2022)

Some parts of Fort Meyers were spared from the worst of the hurricane, but, Fort Meyers beach area is still pretty much in shambles.  I looked for stories from 2 hours ago, 1 day ago, and 2 days ago just to get an idea of how the re-build is going. Not well when you see the post office probably won't be open until Feb.  My first link with the slide screen sure does show the destruction. 

https://www.usgs.gov/media/before-after/section-fort-myers-beach-and-after-hurricane-ian

https://www.winknews.com/2022/11/30/downtown-fort-myers-post-office-to-return-in-february/

https://nbc-2.com/news/local/2022/1...-two-months-after-hurricane-ians-destruction/


----------



## Saph (Dec 1, 2022)

Thank you all for helping. Yesterday I spoke to someone who actually lives there. Not what media says, but actual experience. 
I now understand that this winter Fort Myers is not someplace I want to visit.
Not the right conditions for a long or even a short visit.

I will try again for next winter.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 1, 2022)

You could come further up the coast, Ian swung around us and all we had was a lot of rain and a bit of wind.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 3, 2022)

Up here in Pinellas county the county publishes maps with the evacuation zones and elevation shown.  This is a good tool for buying where it is high and dry.  I expect the other coastal counties probably publish similar materials.


----------

